# Rba Toolkit



## 6ghost9 (4/8/14)

Just a random one. Does anyone know if any of our vape shops in SA sell a full kinda Mod Kit like the ohm metre, blowtorch, tweezers, drill bits, screwdrivers and all that kind of stuff or must we order from different places?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Just a random one. Does anyone know if any of our vape shops in SA sell a full kinda Mod Kit like the ohm metre, blowtorch, tweezers, drill bits, screwdrivers and all that kind of stuff or must we order from different places?


 
None that I know of but the most certainly should!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (4/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Just a random one. Does anyone know if any of our vape shops in SA sell a full kinda Mod Kit like the ohm metre, blowtorch, tweezers, drill bits, screwdrivers and all that kind of stuff or must we order from different places?


That sounds like an awesome idea! Hint hint nudge nudge retailers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/14)

Now that would be one handy kit!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (4/8/14)

I have been searching all morning (quite day in the office) and none of them have...


----------



## 6ghost9 (4/8/14)

So who should we tag in the thread to nudge nudge wink wink into action???

In my world it would be more like MUSH....

But in the real world I am much nicer so I will just suggestively hint at it and hope for the best

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

Will be so much more convenient to get a toolkit from 1 supplier compared to running around to different hardware stores or other stores. You could also end up getting the wrong stuff.
A 1 stop shop for all your vaping needs is the way to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (4/8/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Will be so much more convenient to get a toolkit from 1 supplier compared to running around to different hardware stores or other stores. You could also end up getting the wrong stuff.
> A 1 stop shop for all your vaping needs is the way to go


 
Exactly! I havent yet got myself into that but I was looking for maybe end of the month end or of next month to see who is the cheapest for what I am looking for and all that and it hit me. There are places that sell wick solutions and Kanthal or mesh but nobody has a kit.....This should be investigated for financial viability and labor and so forth and if it comes out okay it should be sold


----------



## Zegee (4/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Just a random one. Does anyone know if any of our vape shops in SA sell a full kinda Mod Kit like the ohm metre, blowtorch, tweezers, drill bits, screwdrivers and all that kind of stuff or must we order from different places?


Just get everything from ftech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/8/14)

problem with a kit like that is price and components. and the fact that it's mostly a one off sale item with stock that won't move fast. not really a viable item to stock

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

True! But maybe the suppliers can keep small quantities. There are new vapors like almost everyday.
But yes, i definitely hear your point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (4/8/14)

Onestop right here:

http://www.builders.co.za/store-locator/


----------



## ET (4/8/14)

does builders really have those little blowtorches?


----------



## huffnpuff (4/8/14)

Mmm


ET said:


> does builders really have those little blowtorches?


DOH! Got me there. Best place to get those torches is a catering supply ( they're called chefs gas torches ) but I've seen them at slightly higher prices at retail stores like Woolies and Boardmans


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

I got a great heads up from another forum member when i was looking for my blowtorch, pick n pay stinkie counter, for like R60


----------



## 6ghost9 (4/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I got a great heads up from another forum member when i was looking for my blowtorch, pick n pay stinkie counter, for like R60


 
I actually bought one of those a few years back when I was fighting for the dark side. I went camping in the middle of winter at a place with horrible winds so I decided screw it! I actually wonder what happened to it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/8/14)

my darn pick and pay doesn't have. grrrrr


----------



## kimbo (5/8/14)

ET said:


> my darn pick and pay doesn't have. grrrrr


 

@ET i got mine on BidOrBuy


----------



## Melinda (5/8/14)

Derick used my Brulee Torch


----------



## Joey786 (5/8/14)

Cape union mart @ R140 nice n shiny
Blowtorch


----------



## bones (5/8/14)

ET said:


> does builders really have those little blowtorches?


I bought a decent one from JJ cale for R90


----------

